# Brilliant Drum/Bass solo



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I love this :thumb:


----------



## Jimmy The Saint (Sep 19, 2010)

Sorry pal... I'd rather listen to the sound of my loved ones being fed through a bacon slicer. While I can appreciate the technical ability, drum / bass / guitar solos all get tiresome after the first few seconds.

Having said that, these dull solos sometimes turn into something good. On the Live Shít Binge & Purge tour, Metallica often ended their solo section by playing the Hitch**** theme (Funeral March of a Marionette). And on their Use Your Illusion tour, Guns & Roses ended Slash's solo with a cool rendition the Godfather theme.

Hmmm... showing my age a bit here.


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

I saw this one done when I saw GnR in Manchester, was awesome


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

very cool, meshuggah are wicked, loved the rational gaze bit!!


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

This is the one of the greatest pieces of percussion i have ever witnessed Ray Cooper who is just MENTAL and Steve Ferrone who was a member of the Average White Band

The atmosphere was buzzing before , during and after this song was performed , Clapton was on good form as well

Skip to 5.49 for the drum/percussion if you don't want to listen to the whole thing


----------

